# Boxing Day



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Any aquarium related Boxing Day deals going down tomorrow ? 

If so post here ... Share the weath 

Merry Christmas


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

JUICE said:


> Any aquarium related Boxing Day deals going down tomorrow ?
> 
> If so post here ... Share the weath
> 
> Merry Christmas


J and ls started at 9pm tonight. Most stuff on their website seems to be 10 to 15% off retail  happy shopping

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## larry900 (Nov 24, 2016)

rwong2k10 said:


> J and ls started at 9pm tonight. Most stuff on their website seems to be 10 to 15% off retail  happy shopping
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Went to king Ed today and here their flyer for boxing day sale









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## gerryb (Jul 12, 2011)

rwong2k10 said:


> J and ls started at 9pm tonight. Most stuff on their website seems to be 10 to 15% off retail  happy shopping
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


They have some pretty good prices on equipment, but only bought some pellets and frozen food right when the sale started.

Btw, it was my first time buying from them and I chose In-Store Pickup at checkout. Do I wait for a "ready for pickup" email from them, or do I just show up and pickup my order?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

gerryb said:


> They have some pretty good prices on equipment, but only bought some pellets and frozen food right when the sale started.
> 
> Btw, it was my first time buying from them and I chose In-Store Pickup at checkout. Do I wait for a "ready for pickup" email from them, or do I just show up and pickup my order?


Yep. They will email you when its ready to pick up.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

rwong2k10 said:


> Yep. They will email you when its ready to pick up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


If anyone is at king ed pets could you let me know what the original or sale prixes for a 75 watt and 300 watt eheim heater thx in advance

Ray

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

